# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Μηχανάκι honda astrea χαμηλός φωτισμός

## Sthol

Παιδιά καλημέρα...Έχω ένα πρόβλημα με το μηχανάκι μου..Τα φώτα του είναι πάρα πολύ αδύναμα,έχω φορτίσει την μπαταρία έχω αλλάξει λαμπάκι αλλά τίποτα... μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο λαμπάκι το οποίο θα είναι πιο δυνατό ή κάποια άλλη πατέντα που θα μπορούσα να κάνω;;;

----------


## αλπινιστης

Βγαζει η osram λαμπα για μηχανακια που εχει +50% φωτεινοτητα. Την εχω δοκιμασει και ειναι πολυ ικανοποιητικη. Την ειχα παρει απο τη Φραντζη- οπως ανεβαινουμε προς Ηλια Ηλιου στο τελευταιο τετραγωνο στο δεξι μας χερι. Χωρις να κοβω και δαχτυλο, πρεπει να λεγεται Τζαβαρας.  
Προυποθεση βεβαια ειναι να ερχεται σωστη ταση στο ντουι της λαμπας και να μην υπαρχει καμια ζημια στην διαδρομη του καλωδιου και σου περιοριζει το ρευμα - οξειδωσεις , μισοκομενα φισακια, κ.τ.λ.

----------


## Sthol

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου..θα το δοκιμάσω! ;)

----------


## teo_GR

Είναι πολύ αδύναμα τώρα η πάντα έτσι ήταν?

----------


## Sthol

Εδώ και 2-3 χρόνια που το έχω ήταν σχετικά αδύναμα τα φώτα..αλλά τώρα έχει παραγίνει το κακό..σχεδόν δεν βλέπω καθόλου το βράδυ..
(μεταχειρισμένο το αγόρασα)

----------


## teo_GR

Για αρχή φαντάζομαι ότι το φανάρι δεν είναι ιμιτασιόν που όταν το πήρες ήταν διάφανο και τώρα θολό κίτρινο οπότε σου κόβει το φως. Θεωρώ ότι δεν είναι αυτό.
  Η μπαταρία φορτίζει μόνη της η όχι?
  Εννοώ αν φορτίζει πάνω στο μηχανάκι η την φορτίζεις κάθε λίγο σε φορτιστή?
  Επίσης η κόρνα  δουλεύει στο ρελαντί?
  Τα παραπάνω στα ρωτώ για να δούμε μήπως το πρόβλημα είναι στον ανορθωτή.
  Σπάνια μπορεί να φταίει και το βολάν η τα πηνεια.

----------


## Sthol

Το τζάμι όντως δεν είναι διάφανο έχει γίνει λίγο θολό αλλά όχι και πάρα πολύ..Η μπαταρία φορτίζει μόνη της και η κόρνα δουλεύει και στο ρελαντί...
Για αρχή λες να αλλάξω το τζάμι;

----------


## teo_GR

Αφού φορτίζει είσαι οκ από ανορθωτή και από πηνεια.
  Βαλε ένα καινούριο φανάρι. Η λάμπα από μαμά δεν είναι και πολύ δυνατή άμα της κόβει λίγο το τζάμι και λίγο το κάτοπτρο τη μένει?

----------


## Sthol

Θα το δοκιμάσω φίλε μου.. ;) ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## TONYGAL

βαλε xenon και θα μου πεις...υπαρχει κιτακι για astrea.καμια σχεση ,απλα τα φωτα σκοτώνουνε..

----------


## jordan1994

Φιλε ειχα και εγω ενα παρομοιο προβλημα δεν δουλευαν καλα τα φωτα μου και οταν τα αναβα ειχα προβλημα και με τον κινητηρα εκανα καποιες ατροφιες το προβλημα δεν ηταν ομως απο την λαμπα ειχε προβλημα η ηλεκτρονικη μου αμα σου κανει και αλλα κολπα περιεργα με τα ηλεκτρικα στο μηχανακι αμα θες πανε ρωτα σε καποιο συνεργειο για ηλεκτρονικη γυρο 10-15 ευρω κανει...

----------

